# Do I have a pair of Varaderos? (Video)



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got several young, nearly adult Varaderos in an enclosure, and I'm trying to figure out if any have paired up. I think I've spotted two that seem to be engaging in some courting/mating behavior, but I'm not 100% sure. I filmed some of their interactions in hopes that someone out there might be able to tell me if I've got a pair. Take a look at the link below and let me know your thoughts. 

It might be a little hard to tell which one is the male and which one is the female. The male has a slightly darker orange color and calls briefly in the first shot. The female is slightly larger and sort of vibrates her legs at certain points. 

Thanks for your help!

Ranitomeya Imitator Varaderos - YouTube


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep, you sure do have a pair there. The lowest varadero or the one who has more of a reddish orange seems to be the female since it has a pear shape body. I believe females can call aswell when they are mating. Then again im not 100% sure. All the signs seem to be there for it to be a pair.Goodluck


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like courting to me. Although, I would say that the one calling is the male.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes the lower calling one is the male and this if definately breeding/courting activity, I wouldn't be surprised if you had your own answer by now (egg clutch in the tank).


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I think I've spotted a few sites where there seem to be eggs. Hopefully tadpoles won't be far behind.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

timopictures said:


> Thanks for the help! I think I've spotted a few sites where there seem to be eggs. Hopefully tadpoles won't be far behind.


I have a female in my tank and im still waiting on a male. I have two that are unsexed. Hoping atleast ones a male. Congrats


----------

